# Visitor 11 (6) appeal



## Terezamatej (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi guys! 

I have been in a relationship with south african boyfriend for more then 2 years now so I applied for my Visitor visa 11(6) in July 2016. We colleted enough documents and other required papers. 8 weeks later my visa was refused due to missing documents prooving our relationship. Meanwhile I gave them proof of residence on the same address in Europe, plane tickets, picture, letters from friends and family, notorial contract etc... 

So I appealed in the beginning of September. So its been almost 2 months and i started following up. I havent recieved any feedback yet. Do you guys have any tips how to get any feedback? How long does it take to get the visa back? I know it takes 8-12 months but what is your experience? I applied in the office in Durban. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

You'll be a lot quicker to submit a new application with all the correct paperwork


----------

